# GTR R34 Stories



## raceeng (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi all

A friend of mine owns this silver GTR, its a V-Spec and has already had major mods done to is. There are currently only a few R33's & R34's here is SA, 3 were brought in by Nissan SA as demo models & the rest were imported before the import laws changed making it almost impossible to import them now.

This car was imported direct from Japan, supposedly fully modified with all the HKS bits. Unfortunately between the time my friend inspected the car in Japan & it reaching out shores it was raped. We were a bit suspect after receiving the vehicle as there was drama clearing it with customs, they found the engine block numbers were not the same as the original numbers submitted by the previouse owner just 2 months before for pre-clearence. We pulled the engine & we found it had the standard block & turbo's as well as a bent crank.

The gentleman (sic) that sold the car to my friend was not interested in hearing our story & basically told us that we had no leg to stand on as the deal was already done & as the car was half way across the world he didn't really care, a$$.

Anyway, no point crying over spilt milk, the car was still pretty cool, it had the HKS exhaust, all the HKS electronics, Ohlins dampers, bigger brakes, 18" Enkei rims, a top secret body kit & not a scratch on any panels so my mate imported the N1 block (rated to 1000hp) & the 2.8l stroker crank from Nismo as well as HKS turbo's (not sure of their spec)

After about 4 months of waiting for parts, building the motor from scratch & tuning, the results are 615hp on the wheels using 102.6 octain racing fuel (tested at 6000ft here in Johannesburg).

There is still more to come as the cams currently in the car only have about 10.6mm lift (only slightly more than standard) & he is currently awaiting higher lift cams to arrive. One thing that we did notice during all of this, respect to people that claim to get over 800hp reliably, it took mega bucks just to get this one into the 600's...


It trully is an awsome vehicle, get one if you can but dont forget there are loads of sharks out there ready to take you for a ride.

Here are a few pics from a recent track day at kyalami...

This is my friends car.









This is the fastest GTR in SA. with over 700hp.









& Here's some of the competition...


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

mmmm Skyline Bait. lol they should pull up to the Mclaren and do the top gear challenge!!! lol Nice


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Bad luck on the engine! You are not alone on this, it happens all the time 
So what engine did it get? the vpsec one or a standard RB26?


----------



## raceeng (Mar 14, 2004)

Joel said:


> Bad luck on the engine! You are not alone on this, it happens all the time
> So what engine did it get? the vpsec one or a standard RB26?


Well you can basically call the engine a RB28. It has a Nismo racing block (not sure if the bore is the same as the standard rb26 but could possibly be slightly bigger) , its stronger & has more strengthening webs, smaller oil galleries to the head to reduce the amount of oil being heated up in the system. He also has a Nismo long stroke crank. There has been a load of time and money spent on the engine, I don't know all the details but there isn't much that is left in the engine thats still standard. 

He is now seriously considering converting to a single turbo set-up but is just worried about getting extra lag. The car has very little lag at the moment but sometimes suffers from boost creep. Are there companies that any of you know of that specialise in doing this mod. We will obviously do all the installing and can do any needed fabrication. He already has a buyer for his current Turbo set-up, which will cover most of the cost of the conversion.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Just goes to show you that you need to inspect and container seal what you buy and only pay half down or pay a third party that will only release funds to either party under both party agreement ie: the car arrives in expected condition and you release funds to the seller.


----------



## Nissan_hunter (Sep 15, 2005)

*Driving difficult???*

For anyone that has a skyline and drives in a LHD country is it hard to get accustomed to the configuration of the RHD car? My brother lives in Cayman Islands and he did most of his driving before in Canada so he's got experience in both just wondering how hard is it to get used to?


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

damn i wish i was there that day.... when was that track day?


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Nissan_hunter said:


> For anyone that has a skyline and drives in a LHD country is it hard to get accustomed to the configuration of the RHD car? My brother lives in Cayman Islands and he did most of his driving before in Canada so he's got experience in both just wondering how hard is it to get used to?



LMFAO - where do they drive on the right in Canada? :bs:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

architectdave said:


> LMFAO - where do they drive on the right in Canada? :bs:


The same place where you have your head.  Did you read the post correctly?


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> The same place where you have your head.  Did you read the post correctly?



Your sentence is arranged in a way that suggests living in Canada would give someone the expieriance of right hand drive thus making the move to Cayman easier. Its rather amusing. Read it out loud to yourself.

Did you right the post correctly?


----------



## Nissan_hunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Actually if you read the post it said 

1. For anyone that has a skyline and drives in a *LHD* country
2. he did most of his driving before in Canada, now drives in Cayman Islands so he's got experience in *both*

since it says he did most of his driving before in Canada, and the preceeding sentence says LHD country the conclusion would be that Cayman Islands would be driving on the right. Hence the "he's got experience in both". How is that hard to understand? I now see the error I should have stated that Canada is LHD which I thought was common knowledge, anyway glad to amuse you.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Nissan_hunter said:


> Actually if you read the post it said
> 
> 1. For anyone that has a skyline and drives in a *LHD* country
> 2. he did most of his driving before in Canada, now drives in Cayman Islands so he's got experience in *both*
> ...



Oh its amusing all right but your statement that he did most of his driving in Canada infers that would somehow prepare him for right hand driving, is what ruins it. You see, you placed emphasis on a LHD country but was actually trying to say that he had experience in both LHD and RHD counties, not the statement " most of his driving was in Canada", which infact, has nothing to do with what you were really trying to say and thows the whole thing off. 

Hey its been fun and it would have been fun in either type of country, regardless of which one you did the majority of your driving in, but I gotta go Bud, be cool...

Dave


----------



## rasonline (Sep 30, 2005)

*NKOTB R32 GTR*

Well now there's an R32 GTR in Southern Africa and I am the proud owner of it.


----------



## Nissan_hunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Meh misunderstandings are a way of the internet. Everyone now understands the statement so it's all good. :cheers:


----------

